# possibly ich in new tank



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I noticed one of the guppies in my tank had white spots on it this morning not wanting to take any chances she was removed and flushed. Question is should I treat the rest of the fish in the tank as a preventative measure or just watch and treat if necessary? The tank has been set up for about two weeks and I think I read somewhere on here that medications may upset the good bacteria in the tank.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

nobody have any suggestions?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to treat the whole tank for ich outbreak.....since guppy is quite sensitive perhaps try using Kordon Ich Attack

here's the link

Kordon LLC - Kordon - Ich Attack


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

You flushed a _live _fish because it had ich?  It IS treatable, and being rid of the fish does not get rid of it in your tank. I had great success with eliminating ich completely using Polyp Lab Medic Parasite Treatment. It breaks the life cycle of the ich. If you don't introduce it again through new additions, it won't bother any more.

Aside from the ich, there are more humane ways of killing a fish (if it really needs to be put out of its misery), and far better if fish diseases are kept out of our water ways. I was told diseased fish should be sealed up and thrown in the garbage, not down toilet.


----------

